# Online Analysts



## Muschu (5 November 2010)

Hi

Just wondering how many online analysts [as opposed to newsletter offerings] ASF contributors have experience with?

I only know of 2 and contribute to one of these [with a degree of satisfaction in these erratic and frustrating times].  However I am also open to diversity of analysis and views and would be prepared to subscribe to another paid advisor on recommendation - rather than attempt to invest on the basis of absolute chance and my own ignorance.  

Opinions or comments are welcome - including PMs.

Regards

Rick


----------

